# Uber for moving small amount of stuff?



## Linenoise (Oct 23, 2018)

I know this is a drivers forum and I apologize for posting this here but I tried posting this on an uber riders forum and have gotten no response, I'm moving soon and really pressed for time. I really am trying to find out how flexible Uber is. I need to move the following - a large flat panel tv, my desktop computer/monitor 6 boxes and a laundry bag - that's it. Is this something Uber could help me with if I requested an SUV? Moving from Staten Island to Manhattan. NO Furniture, that's in storage and will be delivered by storage company - Just wondering if this is something they do. Really trying to save money on moving expenses. Thank you and apologize if this inconveniences the forum. - LN


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

The general consensus is no one wants to move your stuff. If you want to move, use a moving company, and Uber ain't that. That being said if you tipped up front large enough I'd wager an XL _*might*_ take you and your things if it's not going to take too long.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

You should be able to find a willing driver. Justcall immediately after yoi request and let them know. 

Better bet would be to get a pull wagon or dolly and rent a LIME scooter. Should be plenty of power to pull things thru the streets of the city


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

It will totally be up to the driver, and if you want help loading and unloading the tip should be substantial. To be really fair, text the driver......you're moving some items and will tip X for the trouble. You will likely have a few cancels, but should eventually get a taker.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Linenoise said:


> I know this is a drivers forum and I apologize for posting this here but I tried posting this on an uber riders forum and have gotten no response, I'm moving soon and really pressed for time. I really am trying to find out how flexible Uber is. I need to move the following - a large flat panel tv, my desktop computer/monitor 6 boxes and a laundry bag - that's it. Is this something Uber could help me with if I requested an SUV? Moving from Staten Island to Manhattan. NO Furniture, that's in storage and will be delivered by storage company - Just wondering if this is something they do. Really trying to save money on moving expenses. Thank you and apologize if this inconveniences the forum. - LN


Been there...done that...butt...

I'm in Florida...request XL and call...

You have 2 minutes to cancel no charge...

Butt... remember any damage you pay...

I made $250 because of liquid spill...8>O

Good Luck!

Rakos


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Linenoise said:


> I know this is a drivers forum and I apologize for posting this here but I tried posting this on an uber riders forum and have gotten no response, I'm moving soon and really pressed for time. I really am trying to find out how flexible Uber is. I need to move the following - a large flat panel tv, my desktop computer/monitor 6 boxes and a laundry bag - that's it. Is this something Uber could help me with if I requested an SUV? Moving from Staten Island to Manhattan. NO Furniture, that's in storage and will be delivered by storage company - Just wondering if this is something they do. Really trying to save money on moving expenses. Thank you and apologize if this inconveniences the forum. - LN


Seriously, your best bet is to find a legitimate, licensed moving company that is willing to handle small jobs like this. Craigslist is a better place to look for that type of service than here. You really don't know who you're going to get when you call an Uber, and I have no idea what insurance will cover if your belongings are damaged in transit. If moving on the cheap is your main goal no matter what the risk, then by all means, give it a shot. However, if you value reliability and safety, you should probably go in a different direction. Good luck either way!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> if you value reliability and safety, you should probably go in a different direction. Good luck either way!


I wholeheartily agree...8>)

This is your best solution...!

If anything gets damaged...

You have no recourse...

Monkeys are pretty hard on things...

Anyone remember the old (1980)...

Tourister commercials...?





Good Luck!

Rakos


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

If I wasn’t in Florida I’d be happy to take you and those few items in my Ford Explorer. I’m not loading or un loading and I’m not waiting for you to take it up steps or into your apartment. Seems no different than a couple of suitcases and a golf bag to or from the airport and I do that at least once a week


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Linenoise said:


> I know this is a drivers forum and I apologize for posting this here but I tried posting this on an uber riders forum and have gotten no response, I'm moving soon and really pressed for time. I really am trying to find out how flexible Uber is. I need to move the following - a large flat panel tv, my desktop computer/monitor 6 boxes and a laundry bag - that's it. Is this something Uber could help me with if I requested an SUV? Moving from Staten Island to Manhattan. NO Furniture, that's in storage and will be delivered by storage company - Just wondering if this is something they do. Really trying to save money on moving expenses. Thank you and apologize if this inconveniences the forum. - LN


Personally I think this is abusing the system. There's a wonderful company called U-Haul for situations like this.

Otherwise as others have said, text/call ahead and offer driver a piece of paper with Ben Franklin on it.

Only had people moving stuff a few times on UberX. My favorite was May of the Platinum Metals Program, took a Pool. Immediately after the phone rings...

Me: Hello

Cheap fornicator: What kind of car do you have?

Me: Camry/Accord/Altima

C.F.: Do you have a sunroof?

Me: No. Why?

C.F.: I'm moving and have a ladder

Me: No. Sorry

Waited 2 minutes and Shuffled his ass


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Can you tell us why you don’t use U-Haul or other moving companies instead? Any specific reason?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Linenoise said:


> I know this is a drivers forum and I apologize for posting this here but I tried posting this on an uber riders forum and have gotten no response, I'm moving soon and really pressed for time. I really am trying to find out how flexible Uber is. I need to move the following - a large flat panel tv, my desktop computer/monitor 6 boxes and a laundry bag - that's it. Is this something Uber could help me with if I requested an SUV? Moving from Staten Island to Manhattan. NO Furniture, that's in storage and will be delivered by storage company - Just wondering if this is something they do. Really trying to save money on moving expenses. Thank you and apologize if this inconveniences the forum. - LN


I disagree with the drivers who said there's something wrong with it. Especially if you're not asking the driver to help with loading and unloading.

What I *would* suggest is to request an XL ride. That gives you the best odds of having your TV fit into it. It'll cost more than an UberX, but your chances of success will be greatly enhanced.

I'd take you in my SUV, but I'm not local to you.

Oh, and don't forget to tip your driver well.

Christine


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Choose Pool or Express Pool to save the most money.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

There's nothing wrong with it at all. It's really a risk vs. reward thing that depends on what the OP is looking for. There's a better than even chance that someone will accept the ride and move all that stuff. I have no doubt in my mind that even with a tip, it would be less expensive than U-Haul or any other comparable service. However, there are higher risks involved that could very well make it far more costly than any dollars saved during the actual trip.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I helped someone move stuff, it’s no big deal if they don’t take forever and just have a couple of things, in my case, three big yard bags full of clothes and she was toes to the curb. Be ready to go!!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> she was toes to the curb


Yes, I want to emphasize this part.

I can overlook lots of issues if you're ready to go the moment I drive up. If I have to wait four five minutes, then you're not really ready.

Get your stuff collected, and have it all ready at the pickup spot _before_ you request the trip. You may have to wait 5 minutes, even 10 minutes (Oh, the horror!) before your driver arrives. That's better than him having to wait for you, especially if you want something out of the ordinary.

Christine


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I've done it a few times with the Pathfinder. Because they were nice enough to call ahead and lay out a blanket over the back of the vehicle to reduce damage and dirt. But I purchased the vehicle originally to haul tools anyway, so I figured this wasn't much different from that anyway. Lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Linenoise said:


> I know this is a drivers forum and I apologize for posting this here but I tried posting this on an uber riders forum and have gotten no response, I'm moving soon and really pressed for time. I really am trying to find out how flexible Uber is. I need to move the following - a large flat panel tv, my desktop computer/monitor 6 boxes and a laundry bag - that's it. Is this something Uber could help me with if I requested an SUV? Moving from Staten Island to Manhattan. NO Furniture, that's in storage and will be delivered by storage company - Just wondering if this is something they do. Really trying to save money on moving expenses. Thank you and apologize if this inconveniences the forum. - LN


If a driver does agree to this, please remember how much money you're saving and throw your driver a nice tip. 
Don't be cheap.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> If a driver does agree to this, please remember how much money you're saving and throw your driver a nice tip.
> Don't be cheap.


Good point ... the savings should be for both ends. It's non sense that the pax saves money out of drivers pocket (time, risk of damage, risk of ticket, etc.).


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm a driver and had to call a UberXL once to take a 55" LCD TV home because it wouldn't fit in my vehicle. What I did was I called the guy immediately after the ping and explained the situation and was very apologetic and asked if it was OK. I also promised to tip him $20. When he arrived I gave him the $20 tip then and there before the trip even started. He was very happy.

Follow this and you'll probably be OK. Though you might want to consider bumping it up to $30 since you have a bit more.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> I'm a driver and had to call a UberXL once to take a 55" LCD TV home because it wouldn't fit in my vehicle.


And people laugh at us here in Texas for driving pickup trucks! LOL

(No, I don't have a truck. I own two SUVs.)

Christine


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Order XL, call and advise driver immediate of your unusual requirements and offer a cash tip for the inconvenience.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

I've had this happen to me. Passenger was relocating to a different apt, and needed a few boxes moved. I helped her load it up and dropped her off. I was tipped. 

It wasn't a big deal. 

I was driving a suv though, so make sure your diver has a vehicle big enough for the job and is willing. If your polite and willing to tip, I don't think you'll have a problem.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I drive a Kia Soul and I had a guy load it up full with all his shit and move 165 miles. Yes, you'll find a driver to do it.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Linenoise said:


> I'm moving soon and really pressed for time.


























Problem solved.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Linenoise said:


> I know this is a drivers forum and I apologize for posting this here but I tried posting this on an uber riders forum and have gotten no response, I'm moving soon and really pressed for time. I really am trying to find out how flexible Uber is. I need to move the following - a large flat panel tv, my desktop computer/monitor 6 boxes and a laundry bag - that's it. Is this something Uber could help me with if I requested an SUV? Moving from Staten Island to Manhattan. NO Furniture, that's in storage and will be delivered by storage company - Just wondering if this is something they do. Really trying to save money on moving expenses. Thank you and apologize if this inconveniences the forum. - LN


Individual drivers may choose to do this.

Would be best to call a driver once your ping is accepted.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Linenoise said:


> I know this is a drivers forum and I apologize for posting this here but I tried posting this on an uber riders forum and have gotten no response, I'm moving soon and really pressed for time. I really am trying to find out how flexible Uber is. I need to move the following - a large flat panel tv, my desktop computer/monitor 6 boxes and a laundry bag - that's it. Is this something Uber could help me with if I requested an SUV? Moving from Staten Island to Manhattan. NO Furniture, that's in storage and will be delivered by storage company - Just wondering if this is something they do. Really trying to save money on moving expenses. Thank you and apologize if this inconveniences the forum. - LN


Use a courier co...


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Sorry OP but if I show up with my minivan and you have a bunch of personal items waiting to be moved, Im gonna continue driving past you and shuffle you off to the next sucker. 

Its nothing personal but people have already abused my kindness and thought it was a free service to do so. If you do decide to got this route, you better have a good amount of cash in hand upon arrival of youre going to get shuffled.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Linenoise said:


> I know this is a drivers forum and I apologize for posting this here but I tried posting this on an uber riders forum and have gotten no response, I'm moving soon and really pressed for time. I really am trying to find out how flexible Uber is. I need to move the following - a large flat panel tv, my desktop computer/monitor 6 boxes and a laundry bag - that's it. Is this something Uber could help me with if I requested an SUV? Moving from Staten Island to Manhattan. NO Furniture, that's in storage and will be delivered by storage company - Just wondering if this is something they do. Really trying to save money on moving expenses. Thank you and apologize if this inconveniences the forum. - LN


As long as you let the driver know about the situation beforehand (call him/her as soon as the driver is assigned) and obviously *tip very generously since you're saving hundreds of dollars*, it _should_ be ok.

There are a few drivers who might not be too psyched on the idea - just make sure to give them their cash tip as soon as you get in the car and they'll be pacified.

Have everything ready to go and be standing at the curb upon the car's arrival - not doing so will risk your driver passing you by.

Good luck.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

JesusisLord777 said:


> I've had this happen to me. Passenger was relocating to a different apt, and needed a few boxes moved. I helped her load it up and dropped her off. I was tipped.
> 
> It wasn't a big deal.
> 
> I was driving a suv though, so make sure your diver has a vehicle big enough for the job and is willing. If your polite and willing to tip, I don't think you'll have a problem.


I did a very similar thing. Got a $20 tip.


----------



## uberRog (Jul 1, 2017)

Home Depot will rent you a truck for about $20. Seriously, Uber is not a moving service.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> if I show up with my minivan and you have a bunch of personal items waiting to be moved, Im gonna continue driving past you


Seriously? You show up with a minivan, and you don't actually want to use it to haul stuff?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Julescase said:


> As long as you let the driver know about the situation beforehand (call him/her as soon as the driver is assigned) and obviously *tip very generously since you're saving hundreds of dollars*, it _should_ be ok.
> 
> There are a few drivers who might not be too psyched on the idea - just make sure to give them their cash tip as soon as you get in the car and they'll be pacified.
> 
> ...


Tip should also be in cash and at least let the driver see you have it available. Drivers get screwed on promised tips all the time, and s/he may be skeptical. Don't take it personally. Give half upfront, and the other half when all you're stuff is out of the car. Put the amount of the tip into your text as a lure.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Linenoise said:


> I know this is a drivers forum and I apologize for posting this here but I tried posting this on an uber riders forum and have gotten no response, I'm moving soon and really pressed for time. I really am trying to find out how flexible Uber is. I need to move the following - a large flat panel tv, my desktop computer/monitor 6 boxes and a laundry bag - that's it. Is this something Uber could help me with if I requested an SUV? Moving from Staten Island to Manhattan. NO Furniture, that's in storage and will be delivered by storage company - Just wondering if this is something they do. Really trying to save money on moving expenses. Thank you and apologize if this inconveniences the forum. - LN


U-Haul has vans that rent for $20 a day.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> U-Haul has vans that rent for $20 a day.


Mileage is the killer on U-Haul


----------



## sbstar07 (Aug 31, 2017)

Linenoise said:


> I know this is a drivers forum and I apologize for posting this here but I tried posting this on an uber riders forum and have gotten no response, I'm moving soon and really pressed for time. I really am trying to find out how flexible Uber is. I need to move the following - a large flat panel tv, my desktop computer/monitor 6 boxes and a laundry bag - that's it. Is this something Uber could help me with if I requested an SUV? Moving from Staten Island to Manhattan. NO Furniture, that's in storage and will be delivered by storage company - Just wondering if this is something they do. Really trying to save money on moving expenses. Thank you and apologize if this inconveniences the forum. - LN


There is an uber app called GoShare. Its actually an app for people with moving trucks, or trucks to haul other things. My boyfriend just downloaded it but yet to see any moves come thru for our area. Im pretty sure if you post your move on the app someone will pick it up just like a ride.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

As long as I'm not hauling dirty and dusty stuff on my seats, and everything fits, I'll wait patiently while pax load up my car. I'm not allowing the backseat to be piled to the point where I cannot see, and I'm not letting anyone jam stuff into the trunk that won't easily fit. I can remember a couple of ride requests where pax had items that wouldn't fit in my trunk, or my backseat. I tell them to request an UberXL.

I've probably moved a dozen over the last few years in an UberX. Mostly young women. No furniture, other than small flat panel TVs, maybe a computer. They might have a box or two of shoes and personal items, several suitcases, maybe some hanging clothes, bedding, pillows.

Sometimes, it's under duress, they are escaping an abusive environment during the day while the abuser is at work. I've heard a few stories that make me cringe a bit. One time I showed up, there were two other Ubers already there being quickly loaded by this girl's friends and her mom. They had planned the escape well, and were able to get all of one girl's stuff into three cars and make a quick escape, while her now ex-boyfriend was at the grocery store. Again, no furniture, just a LOT of clothes and small personal items, like boxes of photos, toiletries, makeup, shoes, etc.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

I once had a woman order an Uber, on a 30 mile ride. Upon getting there, she said that it wasn’t to transport people. A recent divorced couple, and she was returning a single box of plates and silverware but did not want to see him. She chucked it in the back seat and I drove it to her ex’s house where he was waiting in his driveway. He grabbed the box and away I went. Easy money.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

K-pax said:


> I once had a woman order an Uber, on a 30 mile ride. Upon getting there, she said that it wasn't to transport people. A recent divorced couple, and she was returning a single box of plates and silverware but did not want to see him. She chucked it in the back seat and I drove it to her ex's house where he was waiting in his driveway. He grabbed the box and away I went. Easy money.


Why that's UberPoof...

Get an Uber...call pax...

Will you transport this to another place...?

You anxiously await the tip offer...8>)

POOF...the item magically disappears...

And POOF...the item appears safely...

at the destination...wow...!

And all from your phone...8>)

Rakos


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

One time I received a ping to a warehouse that specialized in Semi-Truck parts. The man who ordered, wanted me to deliver a small box, that contained a part for a truck driver who was stranded at a weigh station about 100 miles away. 

No tip, but a nice way to make most of my quota for the day.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

JesusisLord777 said:


> One time I received a ping to a warehouse that specialized in Semi-Truck parts. The man who ordered, wanted me to deliver a small box, that contained a part for a truck driver who was stranded at a weigh station about 100 miles away.
> 
> No tip, but a nice way to make most of my quota for the day.


Never done a package delivery but if I did I can only imagine the Longhauling I'd do with nobody in the car.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

JesusisLord777 said:


> One time I received a ping to a warehouse that specialized in Semi-Truck parts. The man who ordered, wanted me to deliver a small box, that contained a part for a truck driver who was stranded at a weigh station about 100 miles away.
> 
> No tip, but a nice way to make most of my quota for the day.


These types of trips are the absolute best. No stress, no whining, no backseat driving, music blasting of whatever type of music you want, any route you want. And everyone's happy. Because people get what they need, the original person doesn't need to lose a member of their workforce for hours on end...
Indeed, THESE are the trips that allow you to keep your sanity.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I've played parcel courier a number of times. Also, uni students moving their crap into residence using Uber are quite common where I work.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Rakos said:


> Why that's UberPoof...
> 
> Get an Uber...call pax...
> 
> ...


Hey, $40 to drive a box of dishes down the freeway, I'd do it again. Easy peasy.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Call Uber XL SUV and hand the guy some cash before you load vehicle. Have everything ready at pickup location and go. Same on the other end, just make it quick.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Roadmasta said:


> Call Uber XL SUV and hand the guy some cash before you load vehicle. Have everything ready at pickup location and go. Same on the other end, just make it quick.


The OP was last seen on Saturday, the day he posted this. My guess is he's already sat in his new digs in Manhattan, and has long since forgotten about this website.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> The OP was last seen on Saturday, the day he posted this. My guess is he's already sat in his new digs in Manhattan, and has long since forgotten about this website.


 Didn't look just responded.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Roadmasta said:


> Didn't look just responded.


Honestly my point was a bit moot. Even if the OP doesn't come back, I guess we're addressing the topic in general, and others who might have the same question.


----------



## Rav (Aug 24, 2018)

Dont listen to the members saying u should hire some private moving service or its unacceptable to have uber do this.. As soon as u request call the driver let him know tip driver nice upfront and might even be nice enough to help u load and unload.


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

Linenoise said:


> I know this is a drivers forum and I apologize for posting this here but I tried posting this on an uber riders forum and have gotten no response, I'm moving soon and really pressed for time. I really am trying to find out how flexible Uber is. I need to move the following - a large flat panel tv, my desktop computer/monitor 6 boxes and a laundry bag - that's it. Is this something Uber could help me with if I requested an SUV? Moving from Staten Island to Manhattan. NO Furniture, that's in storage and will be delivered by storage company - Just wondering if this is something they do. Really trying to save money on moving expenses. Thank you and apologize if this inconveniences the forum. - LN


I had to help a lady here in Vegas to move. The whole trip took an hour, I helped her load and unload, no tip. Then she filed a claim with Uber that she paid me with cash and Uber credited her with most of the fare. I fought it and my fare was restored. So I got the ultimate cheap Uber passenger.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

I think OP never responded because tip was mentioned.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

funny how 99% want moved at base rates. but when they go to work. they expect full pay....i got a wheel chair van with more room than 99% of ubers....i can put a bike standing up in rear...2 washing machines....
you are not riding with me. at $6
the system is for people not tv's


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Can you tell us why you don't use U-Haul or other moving companies instead? Any specific reason?


You mean other than being a skin flint......


----------



## WingyDriver (Jun 26, 2018)

I've had these situations a couple of times in the year and a half I've been doing this. The first time I helped a single mom get the last few things she needed moved(Yes, I loaded and unloaded as well). Next time, I collected a cancellation fee on a lady who wanted me to transport her Best Buy purchase home. Normally no problem, but she wasn't strong enough to lift the other end of the entertainment center she had just bought. 

To the OP: just tip well. At least $20 - going off the information in the first post.


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Linenoise said:


> I know this is a drivers forum and I apologize for posting this here but I tried posting this on an uber riders forum and have gotten no response, I'm moving soon and really pressed for time. I really am trying to find out how flexible Uber is. I need to move the following - a large flat panel tv, my desktop computer/monitor 6 boxes and a laundry bag - that's it. Is this something Uber could help me with if I requested an SUV? Moving from Staten Island to Manhattan. NO Furniture, that's in storage and will be delivered by storage company - Just wondering if this is something they do. Really trying to save money on moving expenses. Thank you and apologize if this inconveniences the forum. - LN


You can rent a cargo van from uhaul really affordable. You could also rent a car cheap dependent on the day of the week. Another option is you could post on here the city your moving from and to and your offer $$ someone would jump on it but not for $8. If your ridiculous your not gonna get help. Drivers are gonna be super pissed or cancel on you if you dump that on them.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

You better tip heavily (preferably in cash), order an XL, have everything ready at the curb, and call to make sure that’s okay in advance....like everyone already said. Even that wouldn’t be enough for some people, as we are not a moving service. We don’t want to destroy our vehicles anymore than we already do. 

Please don’t order an Uber X (hoping to get a big enough vehicle) to do this. That would be a jerk move.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Linenoise said:


> I know this is a drivers forum and I apologize for posting this here but I tried posting this on an uber riders forum and have gotten no response, I'm moving soon and really pressed for time. I really am trying to find out how flexible Uber is. I need to move the following - a large flat panel tv, my desktop computer/monitor 6 boxes and a laundry bag - that's it. Is this something Uber could help me with if I requested an SUV? Moving from Staten Island to Manhattan. NO Furniture, that's in storage and will be delivered by storage company - Just wondering if this is something they do. Really trying to save money on moving expenses. Thank you and apologize if this inconveniences the forum. - LN


So what happened Line, ya get it done?



MadePenniesToday said:


> I think OP never responded because tip was mentioned.


Oh man, Tom! Some folks just suck!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

It's going to be cheaper and less hassle to rent a U-Haul truck for the entire day for 24.99


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

It's clearly less expensive to rent a U-haul than to take this XL trip + tip:












emdeplam said:


> Better bet would be to get a pull wagon or dolly and rent a LIME scooter. Should be plenty of power to pull things thru the streets of the city


Em, you're such a tease!


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

Is it cheaper? The $20 base charge sounds good but it sure adds up. I went through uhaul online and for me to rent a uhaul truck would cost me about $75 for the mileage above. That's $20 truck rental, $40 in mileage, $10 for insurance, $5 for taxes. Would not let me rent a truck going one way. You also have to deal with the hassle of picking it up and dropping it off. 

I would rather get a Uber XL and tip the driver before the ride if he agrees.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

MadePenniesToday said:


> Is it cheaper? The $20 base charge sounds good but it sure adds up. I went through uhaul online and for me to rent a uhaul truck would cost me about $75 for the mileage above. That's $20 truck rental, $40 in mileage, $10 for insurance, $5 for taxes. Would not let me rent a truck going one way. You also have to deal with the hassle of picking it up and dropping it off.
> 
> I would rather get a Uber XL and tip the driver before the ride if he agrees.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> View attachment 270545


Jeez!!

Texas is looking better all the time. From my house to my previous office downtown (6 miles away) is less than $20 for an Uber XL. That's not including the tip.

Christine


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> View attachment 270545


I wouldn't mind paying a little extra for the convenience of Uber. Plus I wouldn't put it past uhaul to add misc fees and also gas.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

OP


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

TomH said:


> I had to help a lady here in Vegas to move. The whole trip took an hour, I helped her load and unload, no tip. Then she filed a claim with Uber that she paid me with cash and Uber credited her with most of the fare. I fought it and my fare was restored. So I got the ultimate cheap Uber passenger.


She would have a flaming bag of shit on her front porch as a housewarming gift if she did that to me


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Imagine driving a box truck in NYC!? Also, youd have to get outside the city to rent. Adding miles. Then tolls. Nothing cheap there.

Think uber would be way better a choice


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> View attachment 270545


First I've heard of Uber Car Seat...


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Wow, I didn't see that.


I always wanted to carry one and did for a few days. Just not enough room as an X and get folks with luggage.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

RDWRER said:


> First I've heard of Uber Car Seat...


One time I went to pick up a guy at MSN (Dane County Regional Airport, Madison, WI). He had a toddler with him. I told him I could not take him because he didn't have a car seat. Turns out he was from NYC and said he couldn't find the car seat option in the Uber app (that's because Madison isn't big enough for that). I can't remember who canceled; I didn't take him. Broke my heart because the kid was so cute and happy.

Before I sold my Sonata, which had plenty of trunk space and which I bought some time after the incident described above, I would carry a booster seat for just such occasions. Now that I'm limited to my 3 Series trunk space is limited.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Aww, man that sucks, MTUD.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Seriously? You show up with a minivan, and you don't actually want to use it to haul stuff?


I don't play mover with my XL. If I show up and you have a few boxes and it's ready, organized, and not expecting my to do a bunch of labor, then yes. To me that's no different than some big suitcases or skis/clubs going to or from the airport.

BUT - -if you have a bunch of loose junk that's a disheveled mess, then no. I showed up to a budget hotel that a guy was living in, and all his stuff was in lose bags way down the hall not even ready. No - -canceled and someone else got it.


----------



## WingyDriver (Jun 26, 2018)

105398 said:


> I don't play mover with my XL. If I show up and you have a few boxes and it's ready, organized, and not expecting my to do a bunch of labor, then yes. To me that's no different than some big suitcases or skis/clubs going to or from the airport.
> 
> BUT - -if you have a bunch of loose junk that's a disheveled mess, then no. I showed up to a budget hotel that a guy was living in, and all his stuff was in lose bags way down the hall not even ready. No - -canceled and someone else got it.


I concur with both scenarios.


----------



## BulldogDriver (Sep 14, 2018)

You don't know anyone with a truck? This is an XL request at the very least and you must not like the flat screen very much.

Unless you're offering $100 in cash as a tip plus the fare/tolls and any waiting time, you're better off getting a U-Haul van or rent a truck from Home Depot. Uber insurance won't cover any damage on your stuff - it's not like we are responsible for eggs that break on your way home from the grocery store. 

You get what you pay for and you want a moving company. Maybe there's a driver desperate enough to do it but I'd wager you'll get 3 cancel fees before one shows up and once they see your stuff the 4th might still cancel out of concern for not being able to fit everything into their car.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Linenoise said:


> I know this is a drivers forum and I apologize for posting this here but I tried posting this on an uber riders forum and have gotten no response, I'm moving soon and really pressed for time. I really am trying to find out how flexible Uber is. I need to move the following - a large flat panel tv, my desktop computer/monitor 6 boxes and a laundry bag - that's it. Is this something Uber could help me with if I requested an SUV? Moving from Staten Island to Manhattan. NO Furniture, that's in storage and will be delivered by storage company - Just wondering if this is something they do. Really trying to save money on moving expenses. Thank you and apologize if this inconveniences the forum. - LN


Post on craigslist and hire someone. We drive people. Not people and all their shit.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

TomH said:


> I had to help a lady here in Vegas to move. The whole trip took an hour, I helped her load and unload, no tip. Then she filed a claim with Uber that she paid me with cash and Uber credited her with most of the fare. I fought it and my fare was restored. So I got the ultimate cheap Uber passenger.


Jesus what a piece of shit Uber pax scum. Hopefully karma will bite her in her cheap, repulsive ass and she 'll lose $80 immediately upon taking it out of the atm or something like that. She deserves nothing else!
I'd be so tempted to slash her tires or spray paint "cheap *****!" on her front door to alert her neighbors to what a piece of donkey dung she is.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I had a PAX the other day call me after the ping and ask me if my car could take a QUEEN SIZED mattress. I laughed and said I am driving a compact hatchback. Try again with XL.



uberRog said:


> Home Depot will rent you a truck for about $20. Seriously, Uber is not a moving service.


Home Depot only rents the trucks if you are BUYING something from the story. At least that is the case for the Canadian stores. I know. I've tried this.



MadTownUberD said:


> View attachment 270545


I wish we had the CARSEAT option in my market in TORONTO, Canada.


----------



## Titan (Sep 8, 2015)

Linenoise said:


> I know this is a drivers forum and I apologize for posting this here but I tried posting this on an uber riders forum and have gotten no response, I'm moving soon and really pressed for time. I really am trying to find out how flexible Uber is. I need to move the following - a large flat panel tv, my desktop computer/monitor 6 boxes and a laundry bag - that's it. Is this something Uber could help me with if I requested an SUV? Moving from Staten Island to Manhattan. NO Furniture, that's in storage and will be delivered by storage company - Just wondering if this is something they do. Really trying to save money on moving expenses. Thank you and apologize if this inconveniences the forum. - LN


Download the "Roadie" APP ..... people will bid on your move........ Problem solved


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Home Depot only rents the trucks if you are BUYING something from the story. At least that is the case for the Canadian stores. I know. I've tried this.


Buy a soda, rent the truck.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I had a PAX the other day call me after the ping and ask me if my car could take a QUEEN SIZED mattress. I laughed and said I am driving a compact hatchback. Try again with XL.
> 
> Home Depot only rents the trucks if you are BUYING something from the story. At least that is the case for the Canadian stores. I know. I've tried this.
> 
> I wish we had the CARSEAT option in my market in TORONTO, Canada.


I mean, people have become so effing ridiculous. If you need to move a mattress, find a TRUCK. Not an Uber. And don't cheap out.

Come on pax around the world! You're somehow getting more and more entitled and silly as time passes.

Smh


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Julescase said:


> people have become so effing ridiculous. If you need to move a mattress, find a TRUCK. Not an Uber.


Apparently people of certain generations no longer have friends. Or at least no friends with a pickup truck.

It's a little less of a problem here in Texas.

Christine


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Apparently people of certain generations no longer have friends. Or at least no friends with a pickup truck.
> 
> It's a little less of a problem here in Texas.
> 
> Christine


True but they should also be willing to pony up some gas money or dinner even if it were only pizza and beer.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Apparently people of certain generations no longer have friends. Or at least no friends with a pickup truck.
> 
> It's a little less of a problem here in Texas.
> 
> Christine


Truck or SUV. That's all they sell at dealerships in TX.

I have family there - every time I visit, someone has a new SUV. And no they don't have lots of little kids to drive around. THAT I would understand.


----------

